# My Mantid Projects



## TranCE_Productions_Inc (Jul 15, 2007)

I got a couple of tanks used as habitat for my mantids. I am customizing it and would like to show it to whoever would like to see. I will post up images if majority votes YES in POLL above. A brief description of my tanks.

Tank 1: Rectangular in shape, made of glass and have top cover. I haven't completed this tank yet but looks nice so far. I will be adding white or blue possible mix with both white &amp; blue sand. Already occupied in the front left hand corner is a Venus Flytrap plant. On the side of the tank (i'm placing the tanks orientation horizontal.) I am making a custom pot that is compact and save space which will be holding an orchid flower plant. And lastly I will occupy the rear right corner for a Bonsai tree. and I will wall paper the rear &amp; right glass (maybe on the left glass too.) with mesh.

Tank 2: This one will be used for a battle arena. Almost Just like what they use in Ultimate Fighting Champion Ship! A Blue vertical Hexegon transparent acrylic I already added white sand. I also added mesh to the rear glass and a 2" tall mesh around the top of the hexegon so mantids can hand AROUND! (hahahha get it). This tank also came with a light harness for the tank. it was almost 30 bucks. The Tank #1 was cheaper. One will be used for baby mantids. And the other will be for adults. One will be used for breeding and one will be used for nursery. Both will look AWESOME!

It's not completely done at the moment. But I will have it done soon.

So interested or not please vote and I will go with the crowd.


----------



## Kriss (Jul 15, 2007)

Who is going to click no I'm not in to mantids on a mantid forum LOL  :shock:


----------



## chrisbrock (Jul 15, 2007)

Dang. I should have clicked no, just to be the devil's advocate.


----------



## Kriss (Jul 15, 2007)

Wonder who will be the first to do it???? LOL


----------



## Asa (Jul 15, 2007)

Just post the pictures!


----------



## TranCE_Productions_Inc (Jul 16, 2007)

YES I will post up. But right now I haven't completed the tank. Partially because due to shortage of mantids. This decreases my motive so set it up. I am waiting on ASA to ship me my shipment of mantids. After then I feel taking pictures will have more life then. So I guess I will have to wait for a couple. I will be posted up soon. Thanks for your patience. I am new but I will stick around.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2007)

what the heck! who clicked no &gt;.&lt;


----------



## chrisbrock (Jul 16, 2007)

Some jerk trying to be funny IMO


----------



## Asa (Jul 16, 2007)

3 jerks trying to be funny :lol: 

Nice avatar.


----------



## chrisbrock (Jul 16, 2007)

Won't me


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 17, 2007)

Haha... I should have clicked NO.


----------



## Asa (Jul 17, 2007)

> Haha... I should have clicked NO.


Good thing you didn't :twisted:


----------

